# How to put sides on Carport?



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

I'm thinking of buying one of those carports that you see, they are just a tin roof and open sides. if i wanted to put tin on the sides how could i do that, and Could I put wooden sides on it? If so how? I can't think how I would attach it to the tubular sides,and I may like to use one for hay storage, afterall, it's not a permanent structure and I don't think I'd have to pay taxes on it  

Carol K


----------



## dreadstalker (Dec 22, 2004)

with either the tin or wood sides you will have to treat it like a pole barn .you will need to run girts(boards) across the sides probably easiest way to do that will be to thru bolt them.run 1 on the bottom(treated),1 across the top and split the distance with 2 others.you can then mount your siding directly to the girts using either nails or screws


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Buy the corrugated siding the same length as the building (roof) and continue the material horizontally down the sides attaching it in the same manner as the roof was adhered.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Better put some good anchors on it or the wind will blow it away and tear it up.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

uncle Will in In. said:


> Better put some good anchors on it or the wind will blow it away and tear it up.


I'd bolt it down either way, but might mention friend of mine bought a "demonstrator" garage size metal tube frame with tarp, not sheetmetal on roof. It came with the down tubes embedded in 5 gallon buckets of concrete. That thing has amazingly taken some pretty stiff winds in stride. He did have to replace tarp couple years ago.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 19, 2005)

Probably the first place to start is your local rules, regs for structures. What is exempt from local controls / rules, what is regulated????

A car port may be one thing, modify it may be viewed by officialdom as something else. Fine points may count. Exactly how it constructed, how large in area / size. Details, details.

How you put sides on it, (if allowed) is another problem. Somewhat based on site requirements, materials at hand, your skill level, costs, etc.

First I would be super sure I knew the ramifications of "Changing the carport into what some might view as a garage, barn or UFO Port".


----------



## desdawg (Jul 18, 2004)

You could frame the openings in with metal studs then sheet with whatever material you choose........


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the replies, I will be sure to check on the "rules and regs" I think I had heard that if it's portable I'm ok, but will check.

I would try and stake it somehow, I am in a pretty heavy snowload area also, but they are very popular up here and I haven't seen any damaged (yet ) Will do some more thinking and go take a close up look at them. I have seen people who have ordered the same stuff that is on the roof and continues it down the sides, so that may be the way to go,

Carol


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Carol K said:


> Thanks for the replies, I will be sure to check on the "rules and regs" I think I had heard that if it's portable I'm ok, but will check.
> 
> I would try and stake it somehow, I am in a pretty heavy snowload area also, but they are very popular up here and I haven't seen any damaged (yet ) Will do some more thinking and go take a close up look at them. I have seen people who have ordered the same stuff that is on the roof and continues it down the sides, so that may be the way to go,
> 
> Carol


That is the way to go. Likely the company supplies a siding kit for it already - all the units I see come in 3 options:

1. Roof

2. Roof & sides

3. Roof, sides, and end walls.

You should be able to get it however you want. For sides, just more tin & more self-starting screws, just like the roof.

In many locations, it depends _how_ you anchor the sucker to the ground as to whether it is a taxable code building aor a temp portable building.....

--->Paul


----------



## herefordman (Aug 24, 2004)

Just buy more of the steel siding and use "Tech Screws" to fasten it, they are screws with drill tips and spin right in with a power screwdriver.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I've got one of those that I had put up last spring. They can enclose it for you if you want. It will look better if they do it using the same materials. The additional cost wasn't much more than the retail cost of materials as I remember. The anchors they set in mine consisted only of 8 pieces of 2' rebar pounded into the ground which in my case was very easy since it's sugar sand. Walls would require something more substantial, I think.


----------

